
Objections to Remote Work - alex-warren
https://alexwarren.uk/2020/07/27/objections-to-remote-work
======
akshayhangloo
It definitely has to do with the company processes and culture as well.
Companies like Automattic, Gitlab, Zapier have nailed it. The problem lies in
companies where the Management layer was always involved in bureaucracy and
politics. In general, Great remote companies imbibe a culture where employees
are self starters and motivated to get things done.

